# So I went to Petsmart...and this is what I saw.



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

This is pretty related to veganchick's threat, I guess ? 

I'm not sure how my "reaction" should be, but it's on the pretty negative side I guess. So, here's what happened today at Petsmart:

I see the Petsmart. This one, I've been to maybe once...TOTAL. I don't go here often, I go to a different one.

I go in, I get the 5lb gravel I need for my tank, which is nearby about...roughly 50 tanks?? It was a lot. Who knows, maybe more. I look at each tank, and this is what I see:

It's soooo clean, the water's so clean. Hardly any gunk. The fish are all disease-free! No dead fish! Nothing wrong with ANY fish! And they were all decorated, and not left bare. There was gravel (different assortments), plants (live and fake), you name it. Even the glo-fish had a different light to show off their glow-in-the-darkness. Too bad I'll never buy a glo-fish because of what's done to them :| 
I was impressed with all that. Disease free, very neat and cutely decorated, no dead fish... but... there's something else. 

There were about 40 fish in each tank. And that includes Goldfish too. I counted 20-30 goldfish in EACH tank, and we all know that the tank size is hardly even 20 gallons. Maybe not even! But they were swimming, trying to avoid each other, oh geez!! And the smaller fish (no, I didn't see the name...), hardly 1'' each, were in the smaller ones. How many fish were in there? Oh god, 50? 60? I kid you not. It was ridiculous. Now, these fish weren't even swimming. It's amazing they're not sick, it really is. Unless they rounded up all the dead ones before I got there. It was... what?? 

It was like this for ALL the tanks. Beautiful, decorated, clean, but DEATHLY overstocked. The only ones that weren't overstocked were the good-sellers. 

(And also, I never saw any snails or shrimp. That disappointed me) 

What should I think? Clean, disease free, beautiful fish that aren't dead, but the stocking...

And off to the betta section I go. 
I look at the betta section, and it's all normal. The impressive thing is... none are dead, hardly any poop, and the water was JUST cleaned. But, either I came at a day where they finally decided to round up all the dead bettas and finally clean water, or they really are nice (I'm skeptical, yes hahaha, but that's because i don't go here often). 

But I see this one female betta...and oh my gosh. She catches my eye. Not like, her color stood out, but the kinda of "she caught my eye. I MUST HAVE HER" kind of catching. I freaked momentarily, she was the cutest little thing ever. A baby, she was not even an inch. Gosh, I'm thinking about her now. Ahhhh I knew I'd be in trouble once I went over there. Darn :| 

Oh, and I finally made my DIY Sponge filter. Not sure how to tell it's working... I bought a 10-30 gallon sponge to use for, but the pump itself is for "up to 3 gallons" (it came with the whisper filter i no longer use). I was told that was specifically for the filter, but if used for a DIY it should work for a 5 gallon. Not sure, but I used it anyway. How can I tell it's working?


And that concludes my fish day. Not sure what to think.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

hm........ As long as they keep up the water changes I guess it'll have to do as its better than most store conditions.......


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I think that's pretty normal. Considering they sell fish pretty fast. They probably had just restocked that day.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I Found This Off Of Petsmart.com.
Not Exactly on topic but, i didnt need to post another thread. ( ;


With their long flowing tails and vibrant colors, its no wonder that bettas are one of the most popular fish for beginner aquarists. They are easy to care for and make a great ornamental addition to any desk, kid's room or living space. While female bettas are not aggressive and can live together peacefully, male bettas are aggressive toward each other. Therefore, house only one male with smaller, peaceful fish in a community aquarium, or keep him alone in a one-quart or larger bowl.
Bettas gulp air from the water's surface to help them breathe. You will see your betta slowly swimming toward the top of your aquarium or bowl. They also tend to rest near the bottom. As carnivores, bettas eat mostly animal matter, including prepared foods and fresh, freeze dried or frozen foods. Choose a tropical flake or pellet food. Feed according to the directions on the packaging.
*Learn about the Betta*
*Common Name*
Betta
*Other Common Names*
Siamese Fighting Fish
*Scientific Name*
_Betta splendens_
*Community*
Gourami
*Compatibility*
More than one female can be kept in a peaceful community setting. Avoid fin-nipping fishes, such as some of the characins and barbs. Males, however, should either be housed in 1-gallon or larger containers as single specimens, or as the only male of its species in a peaceful community tank.
*Habitat*
Thailand-Cambodia: Moderately decorate with live plants, rocks and driftwood.
*Breeding*
The male has the long flowing fins and the female has very short round fins. The male will create a bubble nest at the top of the aquarium, and the eggs will develop in there until they hatch in about 24 hours.
*Additional Comments*
Their bright colors are from breeding in captivity. They also have the ability to breathe air from the surface through their labyrinth, which acts like lungs.
*More information*
Visit our Fish Care Center to find products, care information and bright ideas to enhance your underwater world.
*Vet Assured™ Promise*
All pets purchased at PetSmart are raised under our exclusive Vet Assured program and come with a 14-day satisfaction guarantee. Saltwater fish come with a 48-hour guarantee. Vet Assured is a program designed by PetSmart veterinarians to improve the health and well-being of our pets. The program sets standards for the care of our pets by our live animal partners and store associates and establishes strict standards for the monitoring and prevention of common illnesses found in pets. PetSmart makes a significant investment in the care of our pets and it is apparent in the quality and comfort of the pets in our stores. However, if your pet becomes ill during this initial 14-day period, or if you're not satisfied with your pet for any reason, PetSmart will gladly replace the pet or refund the purchase price. Please keep your sales receipt and return the pet to the store where it was purchased if needed.

DOES PETSMART CARRY CTs!?!?!?!?!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, but it is still cruel to buy them there


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I got one!!!


----------

